# New PC - No Video Signal



## PCBuild (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm building my first PC and I just finished assembling it; however, when I turn it on, the monitors aren't receiving any signal. I'm running a ATI FireMV 2400 PCI Express quad dvi card with an intel dp35dp motherboard with no native graphics. 

This is my first build and the computer seems to turn on, aka the fans run and I hear an initial startup of the hard drive but without a video signal I'm unable to get to the point that I can install the OS. 

Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

do you hear the beep at start up?? also check and make sure you did not bend a pin on the monitor data cable


----------



## PCBuild (Feb 23, 2008)

Checked and did get it working. Not sure if this is something I should've known but for some reason the monitors I'm using (Samsung 940BX) only recognize an analog signal when they are first connected. Now I'm working on the next issue, which is that when I try to install Windows, it isn't recognizing either hard drive. I'm going to go out and grab a floppy drive to try and install the drivers that came with the motherboard as it seems to be recognizing both HD's in a raid array, which I want for later, but for now it can't find the "volume drive" or something along those lines.

This has definately been an interesting process.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

are the drives recognized by the bios?? are they new drives?? if so they need patitioned and formatted. xp will partition and format them when you start installation. you will have to watch close and follow instructions.
by the way you can install xp upgrade version without installing another version 1st. you start instaalation with the xp disk and when it asks put in the disc for the older version. then after it sees thart one put xp bqack in and install


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Sounds like SATA drives, for which you do need the drivers at the start of Windows install.


----------

